# Dehydrating question.....



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Why oh why do you have to blanch some things before they can be dehydated!?!?! It would be so much easier just to slice it up and dry. I don't understand what the benefits are of the blanching. Can someone please explain?

THANK YOU!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Blanching kills bacteria but also stops the enzymes that can cause the food to spoil. As a plus it can actually speed up the drying time.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometimes I have noticed that some experts say blanch on some items while others say not needed. Generally I don't do it unless the item has proven to not last otherwise or has a hard outside cover that blanching will breakdown so it dryies faster.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

What to blanche? What not to blanche?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The list is long and I usually rely on the University of Georgia National food preservation center for info. But I don't blanch bell peppers or strawberries. IOn fact, I can't think of any fruit that needs it. I do blanch celery because I have had abysmal luck with it lasting- but I still haven't made up my mind whether it helps.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you blanch potatoes? I have seen it both ways.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Whoopee- found my link - http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/
I really like these guys- I emailed a question and they actually researched the answer for me.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I only blanch green beans before drying. I keep my little dryer going all the time and mix all the dried vegy's in large pickle jars with good seals. Wax paper under lid if any doubt and store in my dark cool fruit cellar. I just throw a quarter cup in stews, soups, cassaroles and chicken, rabbit, squrirrel or turkey dumplings or beef, venison, elk, rabbit, squirrel or chicken pot roast. Chopped small. Cabbage, squash, potatoes, onion, chives, carrots, kolirabi, radishes, peppers, beans, tomatoes, mushrooms, spinach, corn and celery. I dry herbs and just mix in a big jar, use same as above. Seperate herbs are put in vacumn sealed bags. I blanch Fruit and berries, dry and vacumn seal....James


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I blanch everything except herbs wash in vinegar water slice or chop and heat in micro for 3-4 min and put on drying trays


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

What is the best way to store dehydrated foods for long term storage?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no idea if my way is best but I vaccum pack everything but celery, onions. Maybe that is why I feel that I need to super-dry most things- I do worry about botulism sometimes.
But my apples that I treated in lemon juice but didn't vaccum pack are doing well at two years.
I think keeping them dry and away from light is important.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been using the vacuum bags and saved peanut butter jars that have been cleaned very well they will hold a lot I put plastic weap over the top then put the lid on and tighten it down snuggly store in a cool dark place but not damp


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Aintlifegrand said:


> What is the best way to store dehydrated foods for long term storage?



For _long_ term storage

I am kind of a geek when it comes to it.

I either vacuum pack over nitrogen in bags/jars or just nitrogen pack in buckets. It depends on the size and texture of the product. Some things like potates have sharp edges that poke through bags. I think the big thing is starting with a good product and drying it well and correctly. 
A lot of folks think nitrogen is out of their league cost wise. It's really not that bad. Once you get the regulator and the tank the gas is cheap. If you intend on doing a decent amount of long term storage it's a good investment. If you have large amounts of an item and have to open the container, say a 5 gal, you can give it a quick shot of gas and its good to go.

PS: Nitrogen regulator on Ebay about $40 to $60. It's not necessary to have a top of the line Victor. A Harris works just fine. A LARGE nitro tank from Airgas is $265.00, refills are $22-$28 and it goes a long way. You can get smaller tanks, not sure of the price.
Hope this helps.


----------

